# 6th Annual London Fragfest - 2018



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

London Fragfest - Saturday, May 12th, 2018

londonfragfest.ca

***NEW LOCATION***

6675 Burtwistle Lane, London, Ontario

Stoneridge Inn & Conference Center is conveniently located just off the 401 exit 177A to Colonel Talbot Rd.

Cost will be $5 at the door, Children under 12 free with adult admission.

More details to follow.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, I am aware that things have been quieter then normal about this years show. My medical issues have slowed down some things for me, but please trust me, there is a lot going on in the back ground. I have a few people working with me to bring even more to the table. Please share the event with fellow hobbyists or any of the social media sources. Last year we hit 400 through the doors and looking for the same or more this year. There will be almost 4000 sq feet of space for us this year, twice as much as previous years

Website: londonfragfest.ca
Email: [email protected]
Facebook event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/2010305509218183/

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

1 JellyFish Direct
2 JT Custom Acrylics
3 Kaotic Aquatics
4 Salty Cracker Frags
5 In2Deep
6 Maple-Frags
7 Reef Addiction
8 Sustainable Marine Canada
9 GTA Reef
10 Aquarium Depot
11 iKorals
12 MAST
13 BigSHOW Frags

And more to come

And do not forget that Sealife Central is only a 10 minute drive even from the new venue

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

1 JellyFish Direct
2 JT Custom Acrylics
3 Kaotic Aquatics
4 Reef Canada
5 In2Deep
6 Maple-Frags
7 Reef Addiction
8 Sustainable Marine Canada
9 GTA Reef
10 Aquarium Depot
11 iKorals
12 MAST
13 BigSHOW Frags
14 Canada Copepods
15 Candy Corals
16 IC Corals
17 Little Shop of Coral
18 Bashsea Canada
19 For the Reef
20 Royal Coral
21 ORK
22 Canada Corals

Contest prizes this year include:

3 x $50 gift certificates to Reefsupplies.ca
2 x prints from Mitchell Brown
4 Stage RODI from BRS
Gyre XF230
Triton Lab water analysis
Instant Ocean Reef Crystals - Pail
Aquariclip
Aquaforest Reef Salt - box
$50 gift certificate to sustainablemarinecanada.ca
Reef Nutrition prize pack

There is more getting announced shortly. There is even a new company coming out in the next few months who will be blowing up the prize table and it is killing me not saying who yet. Should be announced Monday. Plus there is always more added at the show.


----------

